# itchy scalp with braids, what do i do??



## L.Brown1114 (Dec 8, 2009)

i have singles in and they itch so badly. i moisturize my scalp daily with root stimulator "shea butter" it has a spout and a purple cap. anywho my braids were really tight, but they have grown out a little so whats the problem?


----------



## darlingdiva (Dec 8, 2009)

Is it possible that you are allergic to the hair that was used?  The last time I got a weave, I was allergic to the hair that was used to braid my hair & I removed the weave four days later.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 8, 2009)

L.Brown1114 said:


> i have singles in and they itch so badly. i moisturize my scalp daily with root stimulator "shea butter" it has a spout and a purple cap. anywho my braids were really tight, but they have grown out a little so whats the problem?



The fact that they were tight is not a good sign. Tight braids hurt hair follicles which could explain the itching. As Darlingdiva said, you could also be allergic to the hair. Synthetic hair makes my scalp itch. It feels as if the hair is prickling me. 

For crying out loud, people, why does anyone let someone that is pulling your hair finish braiding at all???  No beauty is worth the pain or risk of ending up like this: 





Seriously sistahs, the next time someone's doing your hair, if it feels tight can you please fake a scream and act like you're about to faint so they can stop long enough for you to get out of there? Someone once said that stylists pull so that you can't complain that the braids came out after a week or so. That's BS. You can braid firmly (the rope part of the braid) so that there's no sliding, without braiding TIGHTLY at the base. 

People please shop around instead of settling for the first braider you come across. Maybe you'll lose $5 bucks here and there paying the lousy stylist for her time and effort, but don't sit there and take pain just to look cute.  When you find the good braider, it'll have been worth the sacrifice.


----------



## shunemite (Dec 8, 2009)

No more extra tight braids like the ladies above advised. I don't think the tight braids are causing the itching itself coz it's been a while.

When I get itchy scalp or dandruff with braids, it's time to give my scalp a good wash. I use a diluted anti-dandruff shampoo like head and shoulders or tea tree, put it in a color applicator bottle, squirt it directly onto my dry scalp, put on a shower cap so it doesn't dry, then when it starts to tingle, say 20 to 30 minutes later, I hop into the shower and let the water rinse off the shampoo. (I don't agitate the hair style). I then condition coz the shampoo is harsh on your hair.

If I do this, I don't have itchy scalp after that. But if I just keep on putting more and more braid spray onto an already itchy scalp that I didn't shampoo, my scalp remains itchy. Hope that helps.


----------



## angenoir (Dec 8, 2009)

OP try shampooing your braids... it could help with the itching.

Nonie THANK YOU!! I agree 100%

Ladies by the 3rd braid you will know if the lady is a tight braider, if she is, tell her to relax her grip, if she does not, please ask her to stop and politely say you are leaving. Do NOT sit through 6+ hours of tight braiding.






Nonie said:


> The fact that they were tight is not a good sign. Tight braids hurt hair follicles which could explain the itching. As Darlingdiva said, you could also be allergic to the hair. Synthetic hair makes my scalp itch. It feels as if the hair is prickling me.
> 
> For crying out loud, people, why does anyone let someone that is pulling your hair finish braiding at all???  No beauty is worth the pain or risk of ending up like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## KiSseS03 (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree with the ladies. No tight braids!

I used to have itchiness in braids too, and a few things have helped.

1) Soak the braid hair in a bucket of water with a cup of vinegar added, this will remove some of the chemicals on the hair that may react badly with your scalp. Rinse the hair and allow it to dry before use.

2) I swear by ACV rinses to thoroughly clean my scalp while in braids. I use about 1 part ACV to 1 part water. That may be too strong for some people, so start out with more water and see how your hair reacts.


----------



## heyfranz (Dec 8, 2009)

I wish I had the answer to this question.  I am a self braider and no matter what they always itch after they've been in a few days.  I wash, condition, moisturize - I feel relief until the next day.  The good news is that usually after a couple of weeks, the itching subsides.


----------



## ycj1 (Dec 8, 2009)

I am to a self braider, but also agree with alot of the comments about the braiders. My personal solution to my braids mainly the first day after it's done I oil my scalp with Alma, shikaki, and brahmi oils mixed in together which really is the only oils that soothes my scalp. I don't braid extra tight, but just tight enough where I know they won't slip. 

Also, another solution that really helped me alot when I use to get them done professionally was once I got home I would take a shower and allow as hot as I could stand it the water hit my scalp which would also loosen them as well.  Hope this helps some.

Oh I did forget to mention that I don't use the synthetic hair anymore, I use 100% acrylic yarn! Which has made a huge difference with the itchies!!!!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 8, 2009)

OP what type of hair did you use. Some synthetic hair have a alkaline base which can cause irritation or discomfort. That coupled with how tight your braids are may be the problem. 

I suggest washing your hair to remove the chemicals and loosen the base. Then try using a light oil like EVOO or Coconut oil on your scalp.

If that does not work simply remove them, braids are never worth any kind of discomfort

Also, I would be weary of the shea butter product it can leave buildup at the base of the braid which can lead to matting. Not to mention shea butter may be a lil thick for your scalp :/


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Dec 8, 2009)

KiSseS03 said:


> I agree with the ladies. No tight braids!
> 
> I used to have itchiness in braids too, and a few things have helped.
> 
> ...


 
i never thought about washing my soaking the hair in a bucket of water with a cup of vinegar. hmmm.


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 8, 2009)

I used to wear extension braids a lot so I understand the itchy issue.

Itching in extension braids is caused by many reasons and many of the women have stated.

1. Dirty Scalp
2. Build up on scalp
3. Hair not breathing
4. Allergy to the hair synthetic or natural or hair was not clean before it was put into your hair; some of this hair is thrown on the floor
5. Tight braids
6. Eczema in your scalp
7. Braider used dirty hands on your hair

I always used sulfur to calm down the itching because all the other stuff never worked for me. In the end, I stopped extension braiding it was not good for my scalp or fine textured hair, but every now and then if I am only going to wear them for a special occasion will I do them.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## SILKY22 (Dec 8, 2009)

I am a self braider as well. When my scalp itches very bad what I do is wash them with tea tree shampoo and conditioner, then use tea tree scalp treatment, and lastly spray them with tea tree braid spray. The coolness and tingling sensation really helps me. It stops my itchies immediately. HTH


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Oct 15, 2010)

I WISH SOMETHING WOULD help my scalp


----------

